# Apparently dogs shouldn't bark..............



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a very unfortunate situation in my neighborhood. I have a neighbor that has 3 hound dogs. 2 blue tick pups that are 8 months old and a plotty (spelling may be wrong). They are barking too much, and the police are making them get rid of the dogs. They are willing to give them away to the right home. They are great hunting dogs and have incredible pedigree's. If you are interested please send me a pm.
Cory


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That sucks big time, people are such whiners! A bark collar is the answer to their problem. 

I sure as hell wouldn't get rid of my dogs because someone complained, even if I had to fight in court. 

I have a Tri-Tronics G-3 bark limiter for Drake and boy does it works well on him, it only took a couple of times, now I just strap it on from time to time to keep him honest (usually not even turned on, he knows what it is) :lol: . 

Funny thing was the only neighbor to complain was the one with a dog that barked all the time, of course I told them where to pack it. When I asked the others and they said he constantly barked while I was gone, I got the collar.

Man if I was still living down south, I'd jump at the chance to get them, but I'm full up at my place here. I'll pass the word to my buddy with a redbone.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

Dogs that bark aren't a problem, dogs that bark all the time coupled with an owner who is too stupid/inconsiderate to stop them from doing so is a problem.

Hopefully you can get a home for them.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> That sucks big time, people are such whiners! A bark collar is the answer to their problem.
> 
> I sure as hell wouldn't get rid of my dogs because someone complained, even if I had to fight in court.
> 
> ...


+1

Are bark collars not an option?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

hyperduc said:


> Dogs that bark aren't a problem, dogs that bark all the time coupled with an owner who is too stupid/inconsiderate to stop them from doing so is a problem.
> 
> Hopefully you can get a home for them.


I agree completely!! If you own a dog you should be considerate of your neighbors. Nothing worst then a jerk neighbor with barking dogs. I'm really surprised the police are doing something about it, it must be an ongoing issue.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I live in davis county and have been fighting the same barking dogs for 2 years i have call animal control atleased 50 times and have taking time off work and went to there office and signed complaints 5 times and the last time they told me they wouldn't do anything until i can prove it, and they still have done nothing, but talk to the owner witch lasts for a couple days then back to barking everynight, the dogs have learned as soon as it gets dark they bark until they are let in the house.

So my question is does anyone know who is boss over animal control in davis country, i am going to see them, go to the top.

My problem is the owner is always gone, and he leaves his dogs at home for all the rest of us to listen too, while he is out of town, what a nice guy???


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

sparky00045 said:


> I live in davis county and have been fighting the same barking dogs for 2 years i have call animal control atleased 50 times and have taking time off work and went to there office and signed complaints 5 times and the last time they told me they wouldn't do anything until i can prove it, and they still have done nothing, but talk to the owner witch lasts for a couple days then back to barking everynight, the dogs have learned as soon as it gets dark they bark until they are let in the house.
> 
> So my question is does anyone know who is boss over animal control in davis country, i am going to see them, go to the top.
> 
> My problem is the owner is always gone, and he leaves his dogs at home for all the rest of us to listen too, while he is out of town, what a nice guy???


Police and animal control who ignore issues lead to dogs that are either shot or poisoned by reasonable people who have ran out of options. If I were you I suggest you do you best to document all of your actions and then file suit against the owner of the dogs in small claims court.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> Dogs that bark aren't a problem, dogs that bark all the time coupled with an owner who is too stupid/inconsiderate to stop them from doing so is a problem.


 Well stated! 


sparky00045 said:


> I live in davis county and have been fighting the same barking dogs for 2 years i have call animal control atleased 50 times ...


Just a thought, while I can very much appreciate you being upset and I would likely be upset. However, rather than waste hours and hours in your efforts, have you tried talking to the owner and even offering to get a bark collar? I think the cost to your pocket and your pride would be much lower than any alternative in wasting it in court, the police station, etc. etc. and have the noise be done with immediately rather than at some very distant date in the future.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hyperduc said:


> Dogs that bark aren't a problem, dogs that bark all the time coupled with an owner who is too stupid/inconsiderate to stop them from doing so is a problem.
> 
> Hopefully you can get a home for them.


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

sparky00045 said:


> I live in davis county and have been fighting the same barking dogs for 2 years i have call animal control atleased 50 times and have taking time off work and went to there office and signed complaints 5 times and the last time they told me they wouldn't do anything until i can prove it, and they still have done nothing, but talk to the owner witch lasts for a couple days then back to barking everynight, the dogs have learned as soon as it gets dark they bark until they are let in the house.
> 
> So my question is does anyone know who is boss over animal control in davis country, i am going to see them, go to the top.
> 
> My problem is the owner is always gone, and he leaves his dogs at home for all the rest of us to listen too, while he is out of town, what a nice guy???


It sounds like you need to talk to the mayor. I know a person in AZ that lived across the street from the construction site. If we started one nano-second before 6, he called the mayor to let him know that he was awake. Most mornings, after a few of those calls, there was a police officer by the front gate.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

sparky00045 said:


> I live in davis county and have been fighting the same barking dogs for 2 years i have call animal control atleased 50 times and have taking time off work and went to there office and signed complaints 5 times and the last time they told me they wouldn't do anything until i can prove it, and they still have done nothing, but talk to the owner witch lasts for a couple days then back to barking everynight, the dogs have learned as soon as it gets dark they bark until they are let in the house.
> 
> So my question is does anyone know who is boss over animal control in davis country, i am going to see them, go to the top.
> 
> My problem is the owner is always gone, and he leaves his dogs at home for all the rest of us to listen too, while he is out of town, what a nice guy???


The cops nor animal control cares about your barking dog problems. Your wasting your time. You know what they say, if ya want something done right ya gotta do it yourself. I've been in a situation with 2 nieghbors having offleash pitbulls, did i mention aggressive. Animal control did nothing but told me to "protect myself and wife" After i maced the dogs once, it woke up the owners. My next option was my pistol, too bad they ran off.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

What sucks is when you have a neighbor who starts calling you to shut your dog up, after only 2 sec. of barking.. The nerve of some people :wink:


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

The dogs have been relocated to a home where they can be the animals that they are meant to be!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It’s funny you guys mention dogs barking at night and calling the cops. Someone (couldn’t have been that neighbor with the barking dog) called the cops and gave my address as the location of the barking dog. :evil: When I find out who you are I'll send the drug task force to your house! :twisted: 

So at 12pm my door bell rings, and when I answer there stands a cop. Cop “there has been a complaint of a dog barking at this location” My reply “Officer if my dogs were barking I would have beat the H**l out of them since they sleep at the foot of my bed”. :shock: He had heard them bark at the door bell and come to the door before I got out of bed. He couldn’t even keep a straight face as we talked. 

Upon a little investigation (taking a mintue to listen) he went and woke the above neighbors up to talk to them about their dog that was busy serenading everyone, couldn’t he had done this before waking us up????. :!:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> What sucks is when you have a neighbor who starts calling you to shut your dog up, after only 2 sec. of barking.. The nerve of some people :wink:


Those same people usually have a pack of loud annoying kids too, that they do not control!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Mojo1 said:


> wapiti67 said:
> 
> 
> > What sucks is when you have a neighbor who starts calling you to shut your dog up, after only 2 sec. of barking.. The nerve of some people :wink:
> ...


Amen!! I think annoying kids are a bigger pain in the butt then barking dogs. My apartment complex is full of annoying kids that feel the need to play right outside my windows. People need to watch there **** kids.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

> I live in davis county and have been fighting the same barking dogs for 2 years i have call animal control atleased 50 times and have taking time off work and went to there office and signed complaints 5 times and the last time they told me they wouldn't do anything until i can prove it, and they still have done nothing, but talk to the owner witch lasts for a couple days then back to barking everynight, the dogs have learned as soon as it gets dark they bark until they are let in the house.
> 
> So my question is does anyone know who is boss over animal control in davis country, i am going to see them, go to the top.
> 
> My problem is the owner is always gone, and he leaves his dogs at home for all the rest of us to listen too, while he is out of town, what a nice guy???


Actually if all they are asking for is proof, I know from personal experience that what you need to do is keep a log of when and for how long each day they are barking. If you can video it, that's an even better option. But at the end of a month if you can show that they are barking all the time, the animal control will do something about it.

i think the reason that they so often don't here in Davis county, is they get called ALL the time to go take care of a barking dog issue. Then when animal control goes to the house, they usually drive by slow with the windows down. If there isn't any noise coming from the animal in question, there's not much they can do, it's pretty much he said she said at that point.

But if you were to submit a video with a date and time stamp and show how long the dogs were barking and how often, they'd address it. But what I will tell you is that if the dog barks for 35 seconds a day total, they're not going to do anything but tell you to get used to it. Dogs bark, fact of life. But a dog that barks for 10 minutes straight everyday and the owner doesn't do anything, is a problem and you CAN get it fixed if you're vigilant in making your case.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

My neighbor had a hyper house dog that they put outside when they didn't want to deal with it in the house anymore, which was usually all day. Being a neighbor I approached the owner in a civil manner and carefully explained the problem as not to offend. He told me he knew it was a problem and that he had tried to teach it not to bark but his methods did not work. He told me he couldn't leave the dog in the house because it damages the house so the barking probably wasn't going to stop. I didn't know what to say. I didn't know what else to do, expect what your not suppose too, so eventually I called the local authorities and they took care of it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> What sucks is when you have a neighbor who starts calling you to shut your dog up, after only 2 sec. of barking.. The nerve of some people :wink:


You are either deaf or in denial. :O•-:

I HATE barking dogs. I have a neighbor is is like wapiti67, she is either deaf of in denial. She lets her dog out EVERY morning at 5:30 am, and it HOWLS non-stop until 11:00 pm. Sometimes its a 24/7 ordeal. I have called the sheriff department numerous times with NOTHING being done. So, this morning I went and pounded on her door at 5:35 am and told her I would be glad to help her train the **** thing to not sound like a starving hyena all day long. She said she would love the help, so we started working with the year old lab at 6:00 am, and now I have silence in my neighborhood. If only I had been smart enough to make such an offer months ago. -/|\-


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya know what really works well on an annoying dog? An EPEK broadhead...


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Ya know what really works well on an annoying dog? An EPEK broadhead...


amen


----------

